# iWeb, how to view source code of HTML



## RompStar (May 19, 2006)

I just recently bought a new G5, so I started to use iWeb and at first I was impressed with it, but I am used to working on Macromedia Dream Weaver.

Anyways, I could not find a way to view my source code in iWeb to make changes that aren't possible normally.  I wanted to put some PHP and counter code.

How do you view the source code of the HTML using iWeb ?    

Also I want to upload that to my FTP server, not .Mac address.

Thanks


----------



## adambyte (May 19, 2006)

As far as I know, iWeb doesn't have a coding mode... 

As for FTP... If you want to export it out, go to the "File" menu and choose "Publish to a Folder..." Then you can upload the document and folder full of files to an FTP server using any FTP app like "rBrowser," "Transmit" or whatever you please...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 20, 2006)

Yep -- iWeb is not a professional's tool... it's meant for making web pages easily and without having to fuss with behind-the-scenes stuff like code and php and the like.  It's aimed at people who want good looking web pages, but don't know about coding.

The only way you're going to be able to edit the iWeb HTML source is to export the web page(s), then edit the .html files manually with TextEdit, BBEdit, or your favorite text editor.


----------



## BateauBlanc (Apr 17, 2010)

TextEdit doesn't even do it, it edits html as if you were in iweb...
Text Wrangler is free and does a great job...


----------



## jameswburke (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been trying out a free app called iweb SEO Tool from Rage software. I too use Dreamweaver and am experimenting with iWeb on behalf of 2 clients who use iWeb. Using the above app, you open your folder of saved files and add title tage, description etc. You can Publish the site to your .Mac a/c or to a normal FTP hosting service.

It does a good job of SEO, which iWeb doesn't currently do.


----------



## metracygirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Two questions??? How do I save my files to a folder on my computer if that option is not available in IWeb? If I want to publish a virtual tour to my website using IWeb SEO  tool but do not know how to do that if I can't see my files, pages and HTML coding how do I do this? Thanks!


----------

